
What is the female stress response and why is it interesting? - fanf2
https://www.weeklyscribble.com/latest/what-is-the-female-stress-response-and-why-is-it-interesting
======
kodz4
I have seen these points made before, but I really like how well this post
presents them.

One thing interesting today is the world is highly interconnected. We are all
part of a gigantic network. The hierarchies and boundaries of the past are
hard to maintain as contentedness increases.

In that context, what effects the Tend and Befriend stress response will have
is going to be very interesting to watch imho.

Fight/flight/freeze is clearly causing a lot of chaos, energy and resource
wastage of the entire network.

------
0815test
Interesting, but I'm not sure that there's much to this. Just because your
response is "socially oriented" doesn't mean you're productively dealing with
a stressful situation.

I mean, we've all been involved in endless meetings at work that were
supposedly about dealing with some stressful challenge or other, but in fact
did nothing except flatter the boss and drive the rest of us even crazier - as
opposed to letting us get stuff done and directly address the issue. The
"social" response to stress is just like that.

